# Emergency Room charges



## tuffy1 (Feb 2, 2012)

I need someone to help me. 

We have 4 HPI, 2 PFSH, 6 ROS, and 13 Phy. Exam.  We need 9 ROS and only 8 Phy. Exam in order to charge a level 5.  Can we use the extra Phy. Exam for the 3 ROS that we are missing as long as we are not duplicating the areas?

Can anyone out there help me please?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 2, 2012)

*No*



00098258 said:


> I need someone to help me.
> 
> We have 4 HPI, 2 PFSH, 6 ROS, and 13 Phy. Exam.  We need 9 ROS and only 8 Phy. Exam in order to charge a level 5.  *Can we use the extra Phy. Exam for the 3 ROS *that we are missing as long as we are not duplicating the areas?
> 
> Can anyone out there help me please?



Emphasis added by FTB to show what question I'm answering.

No.  ROS is a review of systems done by the physician (or whoever is taking the ROS) asking the patient questions about previous symptoms/conditions.

The physician exam is a recording of the physician direct observations from examining the patient at this encounter.  

They are not interchangeable. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Sueedwards (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the same question, right??


----------

